# Error Attaching Doc file to Outlook Email



## tmy23 (Jan 30, 2006)

Greetings. I recently bought a new PC, running windows 7, and installed
Office 2007 and Norton Internet Security. I did not have this problem on my previous system which was XP with the same versions of Office 2007 and N.I.S.

When attaching a word doc to an email in outlook, the attachment occurs and I can send the email, but a Word dialogue box appears in the background claiming an "error saving file...can be due to disk space.... it also
mentions antivirus programs." A second dialogue box appears on top saying it is impossible to close word because of the other (the error mentioned above) dialogue box. The word shortcut on my task bar does not
appear "open" but if I go to task manager, word is open. I can continue to send emails with attached doc files without closing the previous dialogue boxes, creating another open instance of word and two accompanying error
dialogue boxes for every email I send with a doc attached. Eventually I can crash the system having dozens and dozens of instances of word open in error
state.

If I happen to open word and want to edit the document within word, it will not allow me to edit it because of all the unresolved errors. I have to go to the desktop, and sequentially close all the error dialogue boxes, then I
can open the doc file in word.

Starting from a "clean start" I can open word, open the document I want to attach, select "send to" and send as an attachment that way, it works normally, word closes normally, no remnants of word open in task manager.

Hence it seems there is some problem in the interaction between outlook and word when outlook is initiating the connection.

I have tried two commonly mentioned fixes:
1. the registry edit of word12 and renaming of normal.dotm
2. uninstalled office using the FIXIT utility (On Microsoft.com) and reinstalled office, with no change, 

the error still occurs.

I have plenty of disk space, probably .5 gig, plenty of resources, I have 8gig ram and very few apps open.

Detailed Error Message is:

Title : Word has encountered a problem.

Message:

There is a problem saving the file.

Usually this is because the disk or floppy disk is too small for the file or is full, RAM memory is low, or there is a permission problem with the drive the file is being saved to.

If the amount of disk space for a paging file is low, save the file to another drive. If the RAM memory is low, increase available RAM. If permissions to the drive do not allow you to save to that drive, save the file to another drive or request permissions from the administrator to save files to the drive.

Note: This error can also occur if the computer is running a version of antivirus software that is not compatible with the Microsoft Office system or needs to be updated.


Thank you!!!


----------

